# Beginner's Exercises & Projects



## HMF

Please show us your favorite projects in this thread!


http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=3567
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=18486


----------



## cazclocker

Hello, well I guess my project is a beginner's project because I am very new to machining and this is my absolute first effort in turning steel. So far I've only turned brass until this project. I turn brass because I repair clocks and the only lathe I have is a watchmaker's (or jeweler's) lathe with a 2.5" swing. Anyway the tailstock to my watchmaker's lathe was non-functioning because of an excessively worn locking cam system. So I used my lathe to fabricate a new replacement cam follower and also a new cam lever. My steel of choice was 1144 stressproof (thanks to Tom my mentor for a lot of advice & help).
So, when I made this project I had a steelcutting bit that I had hand-ground but I'd never tried it out. This took a lot of planning and refusal to move on until I was dead-certain that my next move was the right move. That's why it took me a long time! I was so happy with the results that I made a photo presentation on it.
...Doug

http://s1251.photobucket.com/user/cazboy5525/slideshow/Rivett cam-lever tailstock locking mechanism


----------



## Mark in Indiana

I would advise this to those with no experience and who want to enjoy the hobby of machining:

1. Find the machine of your choice, have a machinist friend look it over. Then buy it if it's a good deal. Likely, you will overpay for it but you must start somewhere.
2. Start with simple cuts, using scrap material. Practice!...Practice!...Practice! Nothing beats experience.
3. A lot of information can be retrieved from web sites like Hobby-Machinist, Practical Machinist, etc. 

I've never had any formal training with machining. I learned from default in my industrial maintenance career of 30+ years. If I can do it...anyone can do it


----------



## mzayd3

cazclocker said:


> Hello, well I guess my project is a beginner's project because I am very new to machining and this is my absolute first effort in turning steel. So far I've only turned brass until this project. I turn brass because I repair clocks and the only lathe I have is a watchmaker's (or jeweler's) lathe with a 2.5" swing. Anyway the tailstock to my watchmaker's lathe was non-functioning because of an excessively worn locking cam system. So I used my lathe to fabricate a new replacement cam follower and also a new cam lever. My steel of choice was 1144 stressproof (thanks to Tom my mentor for a lot of advice & help).
> So, when I made this project I had a steelcutting bit that I had hand-ground but I'd never tried it out. This took a lot of planning and refusal to move on until I was dead-certain that my next move was the right move. That's why it took me a long time! I was so happy with the results that I made a photo presentation on it.
> ...Doug



Very nice presentation Doug!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cazclocker

Thanks - it was fun to make. And I agree with Mark in Indiana, practice, practice, practice! I made 3 or 4 practice handles out of 12L14 before I made my real one out of 1144. Also a side note, when I made the ball end to the handle by eye/hand, a few days later I found out there is such a thing as a ball-turning attachment for the lathe!
...Doug


----------



## starion007

*Parting Off*

I was working on my race bike one afternoon and had to do my cam timing. Sadly I used this raggedy setup for a few years.
Just a few nuts stacked up.


Well now I have a lathe, I decided it was about time I used it. One of the skills that really intimidated me was parting off stock. I had not done it and so it was time to learn. I read some posts on this site and got too it.
I took some aluminum stock  and using the parting tool learned how to make a good part and how to control that part when it was cut off.



So after a few tries I made simple stepped spacer and washer, used a rod in the tail stock to control the parts. I ended up with a small but useful little tool to go in my timing kit. But more importantly learned a good skill and gained confidence.




I might add that this web site is one of the most useful tools I have.
Mark


----------



## cazclocker

That's very nice! Looks like you have a larger lathe than mine. Most people here do!


----------



## 34_40

Thanks to both of you for sharing your projects..  
I think that is the best thing about this site, the ideas one gets from watching others who see a "problem" and see a way to resolve the "issue".

Thanks Again!


----------



## SE18

cazclocker said:


> Thanks - it was fun to make. And I agree with Mark in Indiana, practice, practice, practice! I made 3 or 4 practice handles out of 12L14 before I made my real one out of 1144. Also a side note, when I made the ball end to the handle by eye/hand, a few days later I found out there is such a thing as a ball-turning attachment for the lathe!
> ...Doug




I'm a beginner so I'll be grazing these type threads. My beginner suggestion is after figuring out how to part, thread and so on, start out with a very simple project. If you google Bedair ball turner, you'll find all sorts of ball turners, some very simple and some very complex. For me at least, that was a pretty easy project to do using mostly the lathe. I don't have a bandsaw so I used a metal chopsaw to cut all the parts.

After this photo was taken I took up welding and welded a plate over the top where the HSS tool is to make it even more secure.

I know it looks primitive but I'm a beginner. This photo shows my first ball taking shape.


----------



## cazclocker

Good work, SE18! I wish I'd know about ball-turning fixtures when I made the ball-end of my project noted above.
...Doug


----------



## TTD

Not much of a project(s), but in my defense I'm still in the VERY early learning stages so "baby steps" for now...but having a blast leaning as I go!

I am a huge airgun enthusiast (reason for getting a lathe in the first place), so the following pics may not make much sense to some of you, but thought I would post anyways.

Rear-cocking hammer assembly for 2260 HPA (High Pressure Air). I didn't make the threaded piece...it's actually a brake line fitting that happened to fit perfectly.





Power adjuster for another rifle (first attempt at threading)



One of my first "mini projects"...I'm an archery buff too, so made up some inserts for a bunch of arrows.


----------



## cazclocker

Very nice, TTD!
...Doug


----------



## compact8

Thanks for the information, really useful !


----------



## roadkillbobb

Good morning, I was wondering if any experienced( or know anything at this point for me,,LOL) machinists ( close  in location) would ever have a machining class to show beginners some hands on how to do and become familiar with some of the machines used( lathe and milling machine)..on another web sight for welding some guys do it a few times each year, its both a learning and meet and greet day...


----------



## plus1hdcp

Mark in Indiana said:


> I would advise this to those with no experience and who want to enjoy the hobby of machining:
> 
> 1. Find the machine of your choice, have a machinist friend look it over. Then buy it if it's a good deal. Likely, you will overpay for it but you must start somewhere.
> 2. Start with simple cuts, using scrap material. Practice!...Practice!...Practice! Nothing beats experience.
> 3. A lot of information can be retrieved from web sites like Hobby-Machinist, Practical Machinist, etc.
> 
> I've never had any formal training with machining. I learned from default in my industrial maintenance career of 30+ years. If I can do it...anyone can do it



I am following steps 2 and 3.  Simple cuts aren't so simple sometimes, especially to a novice.  I look forward to the challenges that are in my future and plan to figure a way to struggle through them.  In the mean time, I will look for some simple projects to improve (start) my skills.


----------



## Bill C.

starion007 said:


> *Parting Off*
> 
> I was working on my race bike one afternoon and had to do my cam timing. Sadly I used this raggedy setup for a few years.
> Just a few nuts stacked up.
> View attachment 79352
> 
> Well now I have a lathe, I decided it was about time I used it. One of the skills that really intimidated me was parting off stock. I had not done it and so it was time to learn. I read some posts on this site and got too it.
> I took some aluminum stock  and using the parting tool learned how to make a good part and how to control that part when it was cut off.
> View attachment 79353
> View attachment 79354
> 
> So after a few tries I made simple stepped spacer and washer, used a rod in the tail stock to control the parts. I ended up with a small but useful little tool to go in my timing kit. But more importantly learned a good skill and gained confidence.
> View attachment 79355
> View attachment 79356
> 
> 
> I might add that this web site is one of the most useful tools I have.
> Mark



The nut stack, I have done that before. Also stacked washers up too.


----------



## plus1hdcp

The chuck key on my recently acquired Atlas lathe was stripped and would barely work.  My first "real" machining project was to make a pair of chuck keys.  First of all, it feels great to make my own product.  I learned a lot during this project.  The key is a hexagon shape and I did my best with a magnetic angle finder to locate a 60 degree angle to make the teeth.  I am sure it is off a bit but they are functional.


----------



## Jprato

A good place to get material for your beginner project (or regular project) is a local steel supplier outlet if you have one near by.  They have shorts and cut off along with long stock that they sell by the pound. My local place has mild steel (they don't know the type), aluminum and stainless in round, flat, plate and shapes.  If your like me, my own car repair projects can provide your raw material. Shock struts, cv shafts and the like can provide some good raw material.


----------



## mikey

cazclocker said:


> Also a side note, when I made the ball end to the handle by eye/hand, a few days later I found out there is such a thing as a ball-turning attachment for the lathe!
> ...Doug



Hey Doug, gravers would work a treat for ball turning on your little lathe.


----------



## cascao

I'm in a hurry to scale down this cannon...
[Not intendet to shot]


Anyone have a better drawind for a cannon?


----------

